# Wie "schwul" ist euer Nickname



## Tokko (27 Juni 2008)

.

*Auf dieser Seite könnt Ihr feststellen wie schwul euer Name/Nickname ist.






http://www.bongster.de/schwul-o-meter.php


Mein richtiger Name bringt es auf 23.92 % (Was bin ich doch für ein Kerl).


Dickes Danke an skymaster für diesen coolen Link.:thumbup:


Lieben Gruß.
Tokko​**​*


----------



## craven2001 (3 Juli 2008)

11,43% Na das ist doch ein Spitzenergebnis würde ich sagen.


----------

